# Huskee mower won't stay running



## Jim66 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys,new to the forum.I have a Huskee 54 in with Kohler 23 model no. 13AP625K730.with hydrostatic transmission 
My problem is when you push the brake pedal in to start it,it starts fine and runs fine until you release the brake pedal,as soon as you release the pedal it dies. You can restart it again when you push the pedal. I'm at a loss.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Check for a seat safety switch that has been disconnected or has gone bad.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
You may also want to check the safety switch at the clutch / brake pedal.


----------

